

Ask HN: Is there a Hacker News Meet Up in Austin? - bpeters

If no, does anybody want to start one? I am based in Austin and would love to meet like minded individuals in the Hacker and Startup community here in Austin, Texas.<p>We could meet every month at some great bar, enjoy some live music, and talk about ways to make our passions a reality. :)
======
vitovito
I'm interested!

Also consider the (physical) hacker community at
<http://www.atxhackerspace.org/> or one of the many co-working spaces. Sunday
daytime will be easier for bars, less so for restaurants. Only a couple of
coffee shops have space you can reserve; Genuine Joe has one I've used in the
past.

------
bpeters
Email me at brennen@qlobe.com and I can put together an invite for anyone who
wants to come. I will shoot for this first Sunday in March, right before SXSW
Interactive.

Edit: I may need to repost the question with my email included at the
beginning.

------
bho
Not that I know of, but I bet we could pull enough people together to make
this a regular thing. In fact, I wouldn't mind volunteering some time to get
this started.

------
stcredzero
If you meet Sundays, I could drive over from Houston.

~~~
bpeters
Sundays would work for me, hopefully we can get more involved if this is not
going on already.

------
mcotton
There is a startup weekend on the 25th - 27th. I will be driving up from San
Antonio for it. Check it out at austin.startupweekend.org

------
ZephyrP
Just moved to Austin to do development, Would love to see a HN Meetup in the
area!

------
johng
I'm here as well.... would be interested in checking it out.

